# Cavs @ Hornets | Game #20 | 12/11/2006



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 20*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers** (12-7)* *@* *New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets* *(9-10)*

_*Monday, December 11, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Ford Center*, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> LeBron James has always enjoyed playing the New Orleans Hornets. That's even more the case now that he gets to face Chris Paul.
> 
> James will try to lead the Cleveland Cavaliers (12-7) to their eighth straight win over the Hornets (9-10) when the teams meet at the Ford Center on Monday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

Go Cavs! I predict another nice game by my main man Boobie, and overall a great game defensively from everyone.

97 - 89 Cavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

How bad will Paul take advantage of Boobie? If it aint' too bad we'll have a good shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

I'm excited about this game, Paul is fun to watch. 

Varejao and Boobie starting again


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

Paul's a very good player, but for some reason I just don't see him as quite the game changer that players like Kidd and Nash are. But then again, he's young and should improve significantly.

Then again, I just still might have something against him for his antics at Wake...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

Wow, great first possession.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

That was a ridiculous pass by Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

I can't believe Lebron can pass with his left hand like that. Half the point guards in the league couldn't make that pass with their right hand.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

Lebron is on his game tonight - that's 3 straight "LBJ-esque" performances if he keeps it up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Hornets @ Cavs | Game #20 | 12/11/2006*

rookie call against Gibson: they won't call that later in his career


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron doesn't touch it and bad things happens. Z's offensive hooks are the antithesis of beautiful basketball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ is on fiyah!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Andy played the pick and roll really well right there.

And he comes and hits a hook on the other end.

Excellent.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Z's offensive hooks are the antithesis of beautiful basketball


lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the refs are calling this game tight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone else hate the court-level camera views? You have no depth perception and can't tell what's going on.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Gibson got burned on that one. He's gotta fight off the pick and stay in front of Paul.

And man, that was a pretty weak call with the foul on Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah we're letting them stay in the game with our TO's. Go to Lebron when he's hot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron trying to get post position early :clap: 

Such a difference when he plays with energy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like Andy starting at the 4...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope they try to post Mason on Snow the res of the game.

Snow has to hit those jumpers blah: they're doubling Lebron at the 3 point line for heavens' sake


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, Eric Snow still kills us on offense.

Teardrop? How about Tony Parker?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is Brown's obsession with the DJ/Snow backcourt? It sucks, period.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I love James in the post.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV nice move!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice move by Varejao. Plastic aerial maneuver there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What is Brown's obsession with the DJ/Snow backcourt? It sucks, period.


Playing time = constant * number of years in the league


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Andy...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why isn't Hughes in the game yet?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

that was a terrible sequencde for Marshall: blew the layup and then a real bad foul on CP3 for teh and1


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why isn't Hughes in the game yet?


I can only assume he injured himself eating breakfast this morning.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

To be frank, how are we behind? We're blowing layups ang getting TO's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Finally Hughes come in


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Come to think of it, I honestly believe I could finish around the basket better than Donyell Marshall.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Really hoping we get to see a Gibson/Hughes/Lebron/AV/Z lineup at some point


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> To be frank, how are we behind? We're blowing layups ang getting TO's


We should be up at least 10. I wish Boobie had made that layup, Brown might not play him again and we'll see Snow/DJ on CP3 all night..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What is Drew Gooden wearing? It looks like we have The General pacing the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Quick guards destroying us with penetration again. Put Gibson back in plz.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yikes. Leaving DJ open is quite unwise.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good job by Lebron in the post again. This time with the pass: why don't we do this more often?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Good job by Lebron in the post again. This time with the pass: why don't we do this more often?


I'm loving the offense working through LBJ in the post. That should be our bread and butter. 

Damn LBJ is ready to play tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron is such a good player. Andy's energy is incredible. He's such an asset to this team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great defensive possession to end the quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 25-21 after the opening quarter (4 point lead).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good end to the quarter: really feel we should be up 10 though oh well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Lebron is such a good player. Andy's energy is incredible. He's such an asset to this team.


Lebron sees plays before they happen so consistently it's amazing. 

The Cavs are really sharp in this one early on, spurred on by the King and AV's energy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

One thing that's been striking to me over the past couple of games: I think Lebron's started to realize that the best way to get his teammates into the game is to be aggressive early rather than letting them do all the work. I like that, it seems like he's maturing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good to see boobie in the second again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson is off today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie measuring his shots, he needs to attack off the dribble.

Nice pass inside to Z by Damon :clap:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z having a solid game so far. I like that we're making a concerted effort to go to him, although his back-to-the-basket game is pretty bad.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ A shame Gibson's off because Coach Brown might yank minutes and that'd be sad if that were to happen this early.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z looks like he's 40 nowadays with that insomniac/half shaven face of his


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Boobie measuring his shots, he needs to attack off the dribble.
> 
> Nice pass inside to Z by Damon :clap:


Yeah I hope he doesn't just turn inot a more athletic version of Jones. He's got the ability to attack the hoop


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Yeah I hope he doesn't just turn inot a more athletic version of Jones. He's got the ability to attack the hoop


Boobie was listening lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great move by Gibson..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie has great speed off the dribble! He needs to attack alot more often.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Gibson is afraid to break out of the offense sets right now and go 1 on 1 off the dribble - Brown basically has him spotting up. 

But with teams now closing out on him it's nice to see him make the adjustment and drive. Great sign :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes looking real rusty there lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Time to bring Lebron back in: offense looks real flat till Hughes with the nice postup


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nevermind Hughes is pissed after that balkc lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Boy it definitely is nice to have Larry back out on the court. Even rusty, he's still a very good player.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You know Hughes hits two shots and then doesn't see the ball the next two possesions?

I just don't understand this offense at times


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z with 8 rebounds already... that's like 5 rebounds!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Finally the King back in. Need to stretch this lead out before half-time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Pargo. Andy looking great offensively


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV! He's not going to the bench lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm serious how are we going to put this guy back in the bench when Gooden comes back?

Brown will have to and it will the right move so AV's contract doesn't get to big :wink:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How many 15 footers can the Hornets make? 

Nice 3 by Donyell


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with more nice set ups. To me, this is why I'll always be partial to his game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hopefully this team is starting to come together. 

We have so many good pieces on this team, I'm hoping that we've gone through our yearly funk already.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I love Daniel Gibson. Finally one of our draft picks pans out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Offense looks SOOO much better with Hughes and Gibson. Still can't pull away from these guys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I bet Lebron loves playing with this lineup.

Marshall / Hughes / Gibson to spread the floor, Andy on the pick and roll are his bread and butter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hornets frontcourt players are killing us on the boards.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry is hesitant to drive with his ankle. Hopefully it doesn't stay like that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, bad way to end the half.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Andy the offensive juggernaut!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Andy looks better when he starts. He's looking more like the international basketball, Brazilian team Varejao now and that's what we want.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why have we completely stopped the Lebron in the post offense?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice play btw Lebron and Z


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the running hook. Magic must be proud right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't like that shot by Lebron: he's feeling it but I would really like Brown to put him in the post again. So frustrating


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron just loves taking those horrible shots. I can't for the life of me figure it out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Varejao is going nuts. He must feel like it's the Brazilian national team or something tonight!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anderson is wonderful. We can't let this guy go. I don't care how much we have to pay him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I really hate when big guys like Marshall just give soft fouls. If you're going to foul make sure he doens't get the AND1


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, what was Mayor Nagin wearing? Gold suit seems more fitted for DJ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Lebron just loves taking those horrible shots. I can't for the life of me figure it out.


I dont want to take blame away from Lebron but come on. If you're a coach how could you not notice that the Hornets had nothing to match up with Lebron in the post


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Again terrible offensive play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Lebron not in the post all the sudden. So stupid.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie bailing Mike Brown out here


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm glad Gibson made the basket. LeBron needs somebody to step up for a second so he can regroup.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The high pick and roll is NOT working MIke Brown!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I dont want to take blame away from Lebron but come on. If you're a coach how could you not notice that the Hornets had nothing to match up with Lebron in the post


Agree 100%. 

Mike Brown's coaching has been suspect, particularly on the offensive end.

But Lebron could get a better shot than that without an offensive system at all. He did it all last year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can someone explain to me why we suddenly went away from Lebron in the post?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown is a dumb offensive coach


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like the comparison with Isiah Thomas. Except Isiah was a better shooter. 

Cavs have to get a better offense going in the 4th or we're not going to win this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Marshall made the layup.

That was weird.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes providing some much needed scoring.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bring Z in please


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh... hit the freaking defensive boards. Pathetic.

No boxing out at all.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a terrible jump ball call. No justification for that that I could see at all.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God we've just collapsed on offense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't believe we might lose this game: the Hornets don't have nearly as much talent as we do.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was our play out of a TO?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I want Ferry to force Brown to get an offensive coordinator. This is unnacceptable. 

Brown obviously can't coach an offense, and he's not going to learn unless someone teaches him. This is pathetic. A team with this many offensive players can't go for so long without getting any good opportunities.

Out of the timeout we get a Snow fadeaway jumper.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bobbles are killing us in the fourth quarter. Get some stick'em.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron is 2 out of his last 11. 

We're not putting him in a good position to score. And he's not making a strong effort to get to the hole.

We've gotta turn this around in the last couple of minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie again making up for poor O


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson with ice in his veins.

Wow Paul gets more calls than Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Lebron is 2 out of his last 11.
> 
> We're not putting him in a good position to score. And he's not making a strong effort to get to the hole.
> 
> We've gotta turn this around in the last couple of minutes.


WTF: what was that Snow?

Jesus why can't we draw up some real plays?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Has Lebron touched the ball the last few times down the floor?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Gibson.

I love the spighot!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How was that not a foul? One way or the other.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron has to take it to the hole here. 

He'll definitely get the call this time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron not getting ANY calls lately.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Has Lebron touched the ball the last few times down the floor?


They're doubling Lebron every time out on the perimeter, that's why these jumpshots are wide open. D. Jones wasn't hittming them but Boobie is.

Now can someone show a replay of that Chandler block on James?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Christ, the ref under our basket needs to be fired.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Unbelievable reffing in this game. Bad adjustment leaving Snow in as well, Hornets didn't even guard him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron got to the line once tonight. That tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Son of a *****... 

Terrible coaching. Mike Brown had to tell Lebron to go to the hold after his no-call. 

This one has to be on Mike Brown.

The officiating has been very lopsided, as well. This one hurts.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What kind of offensive plays are these? Marshall and Snow playing two man game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh yeah, and stupid clock management.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This was a bad, bad, bad loss on so many levels.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God this goes down as one of the more frustrating losses of the year. We had good performances by SEVERAL players and we still manage to blow it.

Mike Brown + Snow = offensive incompetence


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wish the NBA would come out in these situations and publicly chastise the referees.

We as fans need to know that they are being evaluated. A pathetic performance by the referees tonight, and I'm not convinced that the NBA is doing all it can to make sure this doesn't happen.

This loss isn't all on the referees, of course. There's plenty of blame to go around, primarily with our coach. 

But these kind of crucial officiating mistakes are what frustrates NBA fans the most. I don't feel like the basketball product we're watching is what it could be. With even officiating, I think this game would have gone into overtime, or at least come down to the last possession.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think Mike Brown is a good coach overall, but if he isn't willing to get an offensive coordinator, **** it. Fire him.

We need a progressive attitude in our organization. Stubbornness is just going to get us frustrating losses like these.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I wish the NBA would come out in these situations and publicly chastise the referees.
> 
> We as fans need to know that they are being evaluated. A pathetic performance by the referees tonight, and I'm not convinced that the NBA is doing all it can to make sure this doesn't happen.
> 
> ...


You expect the refs at home to give some calls to the home team. I'm more concerned that we completely went away from an offense that was working the entire first quater only to run two similar plays in the 4th.

Complete lack of offensive execution w/o any sense of what to do out of a timeout.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> You expect the refs at home to give some calls to the home team.


The fact that we expect that is exactly the problem. The referees expect it, too. As a result, that's how they call the games.



Pioneer10 said:


> I'm more concerned that we completely went away from an offense that was working the entire first quater only to run two similar plays in the 4th.
> 
> Complete lack of offensive execution w/o any sense of what to do out of a timeout.


Yeah, our offense is really what lost this game for us. 

It just sucks. We have no offense. And Lebron isn't bailing us out like he used to last year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What hurts about this loss isn't _that_ we lost. It's _how_ we lost. 

We seemed to have very little passion down the stretch.

And I've been very disappointed overall in Lebron this year. He's regressed mentally. He just doesn't seem focused on basketball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yeah the losses are one thing, but to lose for the SAME reasons over and over again is absurd.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> What hurts about this loss isn't _that_ we lost. It's _how_ we lost.
> 
> We seemed to have very little passion down the stretch.
> 
> And I've been very disappointed overall in Lebron this year. He's regressed mentally. He just doesn't seem focused on basketball.



He looks fatigued. Like he usually looks for those few weeks in January/February before he gets his second wind. Which actually works out about right when you factor in he started his season in July.

He'll get it straightened out.

Boobie Gibson is playing damn well, and Verejao once again shows that given the opportunity to start he can shine.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

looks like january 1st can't get here soon enough for LeBron. you know that's gonna get him all excited and he's going to play better, thus the rest of the team will feed off of his energy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

c p 9 said:


> looks like january 1st can't get here soon enough for LeBron. you know that's gonna get him all excited and he's going to play better, thus the rest of the team will feed off of his energy.


Each time I think Lebron is going to come out with energy this year, he disappoints me with a flurry of just-inside-the-3-point-line jumpers.

I'd like to think the new ball will get him excited, but I'm not going to bank on it anymore. He's gotta show me something more this year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're putting this way too much on James. The Hornets did a simple D when Lebron got the ball he was doubled before he made a move on about half the possesion. When Boobie was in we were able to get a couple of wide open 3's after good ball movement. However, most of the time the team just seemed clueless on what to do when lebron would pass out of the double.

There is no offensive identity if the high pick and roll doesn't work the first time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Windhorst gets it about right:



> A glimpse at the Cavaliers' talent and then one to their record doesn't equate at this point in the season. The reason is because of nights like Monday when they lost 95-89 to the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets. Indeed it was a road game, and one in a known hostile environment in the Western Conference. But it was against a wounded and less talented Hornets team, and it was a game that could've and should've been a victory.
> The Cavs couldn't find a way to deal with their greatest weakness or take advantage of their greatest strength. The result was another ugly loss.
> The memorable and touchstone moment came with two minutes to play, when LeBron James drove to the basket and collided with Hornets center Tyson Chandler. At the moment, the score was tied and the way the play ended surely made it seem like it would affect the outcome of the game.
> It did. Chandler and James ended up lying on the floor, and at the other end, Chris Paul scored a basket that gave the Hornets the lead for good.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16220041.htm


----------

